# Plants in sand



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm putting sand in my new tank and want plants that require very minimal care at low-medium light conditions. Does anyone have experience that could help me out?
I don't want to use a CO2 system or bother with much (if any) fertilizer
Thanks!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

youre gonna have a hard time then.

amazon swords and anubias may do well... may


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

i have java fern in my tank and I dont have any problems with it.... no co2 system either, i would have other plants but they allgot torn up by my fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pm stugge
he has a sweet planted tank in sand


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can put some Anubias,Echinodorus,Cryptocorynes and Java fern with minimum fertilization needs and the only that is needed is a good amount of light.


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

bamboo


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

I use flourish root tabs and liquid Flourish and Excel by Seachem to compensate for the lack of nutrients in sand. My anubias and swords are doing great, hope yours will do well.


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

good luck with it listen to jim he has good info homey


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

And something i want to add,is that sand stops the water circulation to the roots of the plants which is nessecary in order to warm up the roots to the appropriate temperature and also to be able to get the needed nutrients


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i have plants in sand.

check my sig.


----------

